# New paddle idea



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 20, 2021)

Giving something new a try. Curly maple and curly redwood connected with dark green resin. Maya picked the color...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 20, 2021)

What’s it sitting on top of, Don.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 20, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> What’s it sitting on top of, Don.


Green macadamia I have sealed and stickered

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2021)

I need to picture some quilt and curly for you. 90+% now. Doc released me to do what ever I want now. Yahoo...

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 20, 2021)

Good start and combo Don. I hope to see more appearance of the the redwood burl in the paddle......tell us more of what the handle material and grip will be as you go along. Hawaiian koa, Hawaiian Kamani, Hawaiian Cuban mahogany, Hawaiian Monkey Pod, Hawaiian Kiawe, Hawaiian lychee, genuine mahogany, Sapele (ribbon or quilted), African Khaya, and even Birdseye maple (stained?) comes into mind and good looking combo with maple and redwood burl.

What was the size of the maple billet before book-matching?

Maybe the islander would be willing to take on the challenge doing a build thread? Anything I can be a pain in your arse and give you more work stoopid Islander

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 20, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Doc released me to do what ever I want now. Yahoo...


Great news, Mike!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2021)

Looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 20, 2021)

That redwood is amazing. I'm liking the plan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks crooked.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 20, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> Looks crooked.


It's this kind of grownup constructive criticism that makes me feel so proud to be a part of this community. And with that said allow me to respond in kind to you directly @gman2431 

"I know you are but what am I?"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2021)

Fantastic work in progress! Can't wait to see the final board! Will be amazing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 21, 2021)

Glued the blade yesterday plained to 1/2". Gotta figure out what to use for handle next weekend.

Put last coat of finish on a formosa koa flower vase. I know it was the last coat because of the reflection while spinning.

And knocked out a pepper mill for a friends dad bday.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 21, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Glued the blade yesterday plained to 1/2". Gotta figure out what to use for handle next weekend.
> 
> Put last coat of finish on a formosa koa flower vase. I know it was the last coat because of the reflection while spinning.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking work! Also love the "Mullett" t-shirt you have on!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 21, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Awesome looking work! Also love the "Mullett" t-shirt you have on!!


Or Marriott... I swear mini me! You are getting on my last nerve. Purdy good finish though...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Or Marriott... I swear mini me! You are getting on my last nerve. Purdy good finish though...


Keep it up Barry @Wildthings he is cracking!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow! Now that's a paddle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2021)

That flower vase is museum quality! Most incredible piece of turned wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

That finish is impeccable!!!!  Do share the process

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> That finish is impeccable!!!!  Do share the process


I have many times. This is how it goes when I do;
Me- here's my process for the finish and pics of the products.
WB- it says not to use on raw wood.
Me- I have used it for years on raw wood and it works great and I've never had any problems.
Wb- but it says not to use on raw wood.
Me-

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have many times. This is how it goes when I do;
> Me- here's my process for the finish and pics of the products.
> WB- it says not to use on raw wood.
> Me- I have used it for years on raw wood and it works great and I've never had any problems.
> ...


Well at least give me a chance to say "don't use it on raw wood"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Well at least give me a chance to say "don't use it on raw wood"


Let's just skip to the fun part...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

I'd like to report an assault!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> I'd like to report an assault!!!


Nothing to see here people, go about your business...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2021)

I dint see nuttin

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I dint see nuttin


Thanks for the support mr. admin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I dint see nuttin


But Fräulein Hilda probably did!


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have many times. This is how it goes when I do;
> Me- here's my process for the finish and pics of the products.
> WB- it says not to use on raw wood.
> Me- I have used it for years on raw wood and it works great and I've never had any problems.
> ...


This response spurred me on to do a little research into past posts. Now I have another finishing method to try out when I finally live in a place I can get it shipped to. :)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Barb said:


> This response spurred me on to do a little research into past posts. Now I have another finishing method to try out when I finally live in a place I can get it shipped to. :)


Go to the boat store, I'm sure you have a boat store there... that's where I get mine, it's fairly expensive to buy but imho the results are worth every penny. I will say however, I make sure every drop is used.

If you found the posts I shared this method you can see my synopsis of those threads while condensed is quite accurate...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Not sure I want to start backlighting my paddles but it is a cool effect with the resin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

